# 1st design assistance



## OrangeNerd (Oct 3, 2013)

I am working on a design for a house and just finished my first floor. I like the open floor plan concept but I am afraid this current layout will not be feasible because I plan to have a second floor above this. I know anything is possible with enough money, but I am trying to be economical in my design (home value 175~210k). Do I need to place the load bearing post there to make my plan work or will placing something like an I beam be cost effective? Attached is my current design. Sorry for the bad drawing, but I am deployed and away from my actual computer...done using autodesk homestyler.

I would also appreciate any general input regarding my first floor layout.

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You are going to need more than just a post.
A beam may work in line with your 15' dimension also.

This is going to require some load calcs for floor joists, beams and and footing design.
Best to consult an Engineer.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Really, don't mean to sound harsh here, but stick with building what someone else designs. This isn't your forte.


----------



## OrangeNerd (Oct 3, 2013)

Live_oak said:


> Really, don't mean to sound harsh here, but stick with building what someone else designs. This isn't your forte.


any specifics? like I said this is my first design, so any input besides it being an engineering problem ( i figured that with the first reply) is appreciated.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a square box, which is the simplest of all structures to create. Yet there is a ton of wasted space and disproportionate space in the structure. I'm assuming the double staircase to be a misprint, because if you have both a basement and a second floor, why wouldn't you stack the stairs to save space? The kitchen is out of proportion with the overall structure, and the main eating space is too small when compared with the kitchen and living space. There are hallways and unused area everywhere that doesn't contribute to the efficiency of the design. When you have a small footprint, every little bit counts. It still has to be paid to be constructed like living space, but if it's unusable space, it's not paying you back!

Take a look at some bungalow plans and buy a copy of Susanka's _The Not So Big House._ And don't be disheartened by my criticism. Some people just don't have the gift of "seeing" designs, ever. Some people can develop that gift if given enough time. And some people intuitively grasp it right away. You're not in the third group. I don't know if you're first or second group. Only time will tell.


----------



## OrangeNerd (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for your input and your suggestions!!! I am not "creative" per se nor am a natural at anything, but am a very fast learner, so i appreciate your advice so i can improve myself


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Depending on where you are there are lateral loads that need to be accounted for as well as the gravity loads and these can get tricky. There are also wind loads and overturning situations that can arise


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Take a look at common kitchen layouts and bathroom layouts as a starting place.


----------

